# Sharm Services



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

Considering using Sharm Services, does anyone have any dealings with them good or bad?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Geordielass said:


> Considering using Sharm Services, does anyone have any dealings with them good or bad?


All to busy celebrating at the moment to answer.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

From the feedback here on the forum (use search function) they seem good to go I have not used them myself


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sharm Holiday Homecare Services are fine, with Claire Whitehead.
There is another Egyptian one with similar name.

You can p.m. me for her pre-handover snagging list. 

Alan.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not used them myself but I have friends who are currently using them and they aren't to impressed with the service.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Geordielass said:


> Considering using Sharm Services, does anyone have any dealings with them good or bad?


Hi,
I have had dealings with them, pm me if you would like more info!


----------

